# Snowdogg lift chain adjustment help



## afekete (Jan 11, 2009)

First snow of the year is here in NJ and I've got my F150 and Snowdogg MD all setup. I went to practice on my brother in laws driveway this evening and the plow worked great until I got to the driveway crest.

I had teh plow set in "float" mode but the plow still remained off the ground not giving me a good clean plow.

The crest is not steep either way and I noticed that my lift chain way completely tight.

How should this be set so that I get full float for this situation?

I appreciate any assistance!!

thanks!

Plow on 
Andrew


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you have the plow feet on.if you do you might have to lower them.plow on


----------



## afekete (Jan 11, 2009)

*thanks!*

Got it figured out.

Had to raise the plow with a floor jack and move the chain links according. Worked perfect yesterday!

-A


----------

